# Silhouette Cameo vs Cricut



## dbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi I'm looking to get a small cutter so I can cut smaller vinyl that my big machine will not do. Was wondering which machine would be better. If I was to do the Cricut I would need the program that will let me use my deigns and not the cartridges. Or is there another machine out there that I do not know about? I am new to the business.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What do you mean your big machine will not cut?....

Do not get a Cricut if you want to do custom work....


----------



## dbs (Jan 8, 2015)

I can not or do not know how to have my machine cut very small detail. Such as pocket designs I make. I also thought that there was a program you could buy for cricut that allows you to use your own stuff.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

US Cutter is the best deal I've found. Cheaper than Sillhouette (which I researched and almost bought...) and works great. As far as very small type, any cutter is going to have trouble with that.


----------



## preacherboy47 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a sc vinyl cutter and want to learn how to cut transfer paper designs with it can I get some help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

DBS, 
What you need is not a smaller vinyl cutter, but one with a digital servo motor. Most inexpensive vinyl cutters use stepper motors. Those are fine for large images, but can't articulate fine detailed cuts like the one you're talking about.
Digital servo motors produce more accurate graphics down to 1/4" or so. Generally these will be more expensive, but well worth the extra money.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I did a graphic once that had 20 point type (bold and no serifs...) It cut fine, but was so small that I couldn't weed it, and I ended up printing the shirt. So I'd say that for cut vinyl there's a limit to how small you can practically go, and it's not necessarily because of the cutter's ability.


----------

